# Lexi, Staffie, DOB 06.04



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Lexi, Staffie, DOB 06.04



*Homing Requirements: * Lexi needs a family who can offer her care and company. She is accomplished, but being a small terrier type, may be better living with older responsible children, but willing for you to argue your case! She is currently unsettled by her ordeal in rescue so need times to find herself and circumstance to tolerate initial protest. She cries, so needs an understanding family helping her soothe away emotional pain.

*Her Story: * Lexi was found stray and chipped. Contact number not acknowledging her, but suspect it was her ex-owner. Lexi has now been spayed and is receiving ear treatment for a neglected ear condition. Fur scurfy and currently sparse. Undergoing vax.

*Advert:* Lexi arrived at our door as a little waif. She is 6 years old and small, so likely to be a longer liver so please don't let her age be a factor in not considering this gem. She was not in good condition when found, yet so very trusting. Her ordeal has affected her as she is emotionally unsettled currently, but not clingy. Just very perceptive to change and looking for stability. She settles once coming to terms with a situation and we are confident that given time she will adapt into a new life style geared to her needs. She may even enjoy the right dog's company as she is dog fluent. Though she will need a dog-fluent companion as she is a little on edge as she settles and achieves a sense of trust. She is housetrained and enjoys the car, but likely to create initially on a journey and if left in it!

Lexi is a tender soul, so much the 'rescue dog' currently. She is a moments step away from becoming the treasured healthy and contented gem. She is ready to lighten your life and offer you pleasant, easy and social walks in life and loving friendship. She loves meeting people and dogs. She would benefit from routine and from companionship. Little Lexi currently looks "the unsettled rescue dog who hasn't had the best of treatment". She is on the road to becoming that precious 'much loved' and 'apple of her owner's eye' little girl.

Please visit Lexi's thread, in Dogs needing homes in Foster on our Forum Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Lexi Staffie DOB 06.04 Chorleywood Herts Foster to find out more about her and follow their progress.

If you are interested in re-homing please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.




For daily updates click our forum logo on our homepage and you will find the full range of dogs that are available for homing - Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Index

***PLEASE NOTE: We are a rescue finding dogs their forever homes. We usually ask for a minimum donation of £150 at the time of adoption, for each dog, to help us continue helping homeless dogs***.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

"Hey come on who forgot all about me whilst I was off in Herts enjoying my loving foster family...here some proof! I was a very good girl!"






Lexi and friends









An update from LYnne:

"Lexi came back into kennels on Saturday after her short term foster place. In fact after a wonderful few weeks in foster. She looked a stunner so different to the ragged little girl who came to us less than a month ago. Lexi has proved herself to be every bit the terrier which is very familiar territory to myself. Ruth and Derek gave her loving in care and she will have begun to believe in herself again. She lived with their 2 dogs very well but 'had her moments' so not 100% trustworthy with other dogs at this point. She now needs social walks as she is hungry to meet dogs which shows how much she has enjoyed being a dog and being in the company of dogs. She is less skilled with them than we had assumed in her boldness and delight on initially meeting Willow and Lucy. Lovely walk before kennelling. Sadly could hear her whilst walking the others bless... it will hit her hard to be in kennels but please let her home come soon".


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

A few more pics of Lexi



Lexi took no notice of the rain

& enjoyed a walk with Elmo


Lexi also had a lovely walk with Drew ...

We went at his pace as he was under the weather & she was very good, although I'm sure she would have preferred things a bit more lively...


*Lexi is currently in boarding kennels and would benefit from some time in foster until her forever home comes along.*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update from Lynne on Lexi and it's not good news - WE NEED YOUR HELP!

"Met Lexi today and was shocked. She will be dead in a week if we don't do something for her drastically. She is tail spinning and her tail is now completely bare and the top 3 " is no skin and exposed bone. She has grazes on her head where she catches it when she spins. I tried everyone I could think of trying not to put her back in the kennel..but alas no one is able to take her. How many times do I have this level of stress where you yell out into inifinity and no one can hear...in the past I was able to solve everything within my home but this is an out of bounds option now.

We changed her kennel and put a soft bed in, away from the walls to have her spinning in the air rather than hitting her bed or wall as she goes. It is so distressing to witness.

I gave her a long walk and she did really well on her walk. She then went into a car crate to give her peace with a tray of naturediet and a pigs ear which she devoured hungrily. She is skeletal.

I walked Crosby whilst they washed his kennel and prep'd it for Lexi. This doesnt face another dog and visually screened. She was quiet in the crate when I arrived back. She then went into quiet kennels (6.30pm) and into her new kennel and immediately ate her evening meal. Alyson kennel owner called me 8.30pm to say she had done her last visits and Lexi was settled whilst in the other kennel she usually wasn't. She took biscuits and then went back to her bed. Alyson is hopeful.

Our concern is how her tail will be now if she will keep on at it and if it become infected. We need her to come into a companion, only pet home even for a week even just to put weight on and heal her tail..she needs her home! Read her homing requirments if you think you can help. Sweetest girl ever. Hope she has turned a corner but when the mayhem starts up tomorrow she may well start spinning again".

*Lexi needs a foster or her forever home urgently - can you help? If you can't please spread the word by cross posting anywhere you can.*


----------



## witcheswalk (Aug 27, 2010)

Aww reading that almost had me in tears, poor Lexie she is such a beautiful girl. I would love to offer my help I really would but we have 4 children including a 23 month old. Also are a long way away, in Somerset. Poor Lexie I hope someone comes forward asap to get her out of kennels. She needs some love.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Paul and Belinda came forwards to foster Lexi, so were home-checked and passed with flying colours and Lynne flew off to collect the little mite from kennels. They went to Christabel our vet on the way back to check out her tail that had partly broken down. Antibiotics commenced and ''''ouch! Mandy cleaned her tail removing the dirty scab gently, but yes it was painful. Gemma gave moral support whilst Lynne feinted ... not really! Her tail was then sprayed white with a 'calmer'. She was a sweetheart and jumped back in the car and resumed cuddles as they travelled to her warm home. She came in excited, but calm. A little spinning, but her tail must have been stinging. Paul and Belinda are just right for her, lots of cuddles and she looked so happy when Lynne left.



Here is an update from Paul & Belinda two weeks on:

Its almost been two weeks since we first fostered Lexi and she is such an lovely and easy dog. She goes on lots of walks with her main one of the day being around Richmond park. The end of her tail is getting much better now, and little tufts of hair are growing back. When she gets stressed she does spin which I hope she does stop once her tail is fully repaired.

We find her very well behaved and she listens to commands like Sit, Gentle and Wait. However if there is any sign of other dogs, cats, deer or any other distractions she gets too excited to listen to anyone! We find she is very over enthusiastic when meeting other dogs which seems to worry other dog walkers so for now we keep our distance as we have seen her get a little stroppy if she doesn't get her way with dogs.

She is a dog so easy to fall in love with, incredibly affectionate and loving. I've attached a photo I took on our walk with friends in Hastings.



*Lexi is available for adoption. If you are interested in homing Lexi please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Lynne with an update on Lexi:

Met Lexi. Belinda and Paul Lexi's foster family were beginning to have reactions with Lexi meeting other dogs. So we met with the view to introducing the muzzle if required. She came over with gusto towards my dogs - true terrier style. I tried the muzzle to take tension out, but it was on; it was off; it was on and it was very much off! N.B. it around her neck in pictures! Formed a wonderful distraction so by the time she surfaced, my dogs (Brandy, Fern and Toby) were walking beside her and she fell in with them as part of her very own pack. Belinda and Paul were delighted to see her so relaxed and we enjoyed a lovely walk. She was a tad excited on seeing a few dogs, but walking swiftly by seemed to work. Lexi is now trying out a halti to act as a semi-muzzle and seemed quite tolerant of it. Will await updates and hope to walk with her again soon.

She is looking in great shape, tail fully healed and no longer sensitive to touch. Great people skills ... she just needs to learn to relax on meeting dogs, but not the end of the world. She is doing just fine and soooo happy, soooo loved!




*The icing on the cake for Lexi would be to find her forever home. Are you able to adopt her?*

If you are interested in re-homing Lexi please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Lexi continues to do well in her foster home. She is happy, but top of her Christmas list has to be her very own forever home!

Could you consider offering Lexi a home of her own?

*If you are interested in re-homing Lexi please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Lexi continues to do well in her foster home. She is happy, but top of her Christmas list has to be her very own forever home!

Could you consider offering Lexi a home of her own?

*If you are interested in re-homing Lexi please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

A lovely update from Lexis fosterers:

Its been four months since we fostered Lexi and we have learnt lots about her personality - it seems like we've had her for much longer as she's like part of the furniture.

She is a very easy going dog and loves to walk. She also loves to chase, but that is easily controlled by putting her on a short lead until the distraction has passed, other than that she is happy with cuddles!

She has put on a bit of weight now and is surprisingly heavy for such a wee thing. The tail chasing is virtually non-existent and only comes about when there is loud noises or something that stresses her thats a bit out of the ordinary. She is very good left on her own, she might whine a little to start, but she settles down and is very happy to see you on your return!

I've added some recent photos we have taken of her (I can't resist photos of her sleeping!) - fingers crossed for a forever home for this gorgeous little soul.







Lexi is doing so well in her foster home, but she really needs a forever home of her own. Are you able to adopt Lexi?

*If you are interested in homing Lexi please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle. *


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

A reminder of the type of home Lexi is looking for ...



*Homing Requirements: * Lexi needs a family who can offer her care and company. She is a small terrier type and better living with older responsible children.(willing for you to argue your case!) Lexi can react to meeting dogs outside so either needs a muzzle for a confidence building 3 month period or low dog density walking. Lexi can be left short periods once settled. Lexi does not do well in kennels.

Youtube video: 




*Her Story: * Lexi was found stray already chipped but contact no. not acknowledging but suspect it was her ex-owner. Lexi has now been spayed, vax'd and did receive ear treatment for a neglected ear condition. Fur scurfy now much improved.

*Advert:* Lexi arrived at our door as a little waif. She is 6 years old and petite. Don't let her age be a factor in not considering this gem as likely to live to 14-16! Though not in good condition when found, yet so very trusting. Lexi is emotional and apprehensive in new situation so rescue was initially an ordeal. She is looking for stability and her fosterers are so providing that for her. Perfect as a only dog! Lexi is housetrained and enjoys the car, but likely to initially protest. Lexi is a tender soul who is adored by her fosterers. In their care she has become the treasured healthy and contented gem.

Our little Lexi is ready to lighten your life and offer you pleasant walks but can get nervous rushed by other dogs. In her home she is a dream and offers loving friendship. She loves meeting people and dogs with confidence behind her lead. She would benefit from routine and companionship. Little Lexi looked "the unsettled rescue dog who hasn't had the best of treatment" on arrival. She is the sweetest little girl who will fit into the precious ''much loved'' and ''apple of her owner's eye'' slot.

Please visit Lexi's thread  Lexi Terrier x DOB 06.04 Kingston Fostered to find out more about her and follow her progress.

*If you are interested in re-homing please complete Our on-line Homing Questionnaire so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Lexi is still available for homing. We would sincerely love to see her snoozing in a forever home of her very own.

* If you think you can offer Lexi a forever home then please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Lexi!



Does Lexi speak to you? Could you offer her the loving forever home that she deserves?



*If you are interested in re-homing Lexi then please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Lexi has been with us in rescue since August last year. She has been in foster most of this time and we have learnt a lot more about her so have updated her ad ...

Lexi, Terrier X - DOB 06.04



*Homing Requirements: * Lexi needs a family who can offer her confidence, care and company. She is better living with older responsible children (willing for you to argue your case)! Lexi needs confidence behind her outside as she can get excited & flustered meetings dogs. She soon settles once she feels safe. She either needs low dog density or a muzzle for confidence building. Because Lexi is nervous of dogs she needs to be an only pet with no dogs visiting her domain. Lexi can be left for short periods once settled. Lexi does not do well in kennels and can tail spin when excited or distressed.

YouTube video: YouTube - lexi needs a home

*Her Story: * Lexi was found stray already chipped but contact number was not acknowledging but we suspect it was her ex-owner. Lexi has now been spayed & vax'd. Fur was scurfy now much improved.

*Advert: * Lexi arrived at our door as a little waif. She is 6 years old and petite. This gem is likely to live to 14-16! Lexi is very trusting, emotional and apprehensive in new situations but soon trusts. She is looking for stability and her fosterers have provided that for her but due to their first pregnancy need to find an alternative placement, ideally a home for her. Perfect as an only dog! Lexi is housetrained and enjoys the car. Lexi is a tender soul who is adored by her fosterers. In their care she has become that treasured, healthy and contented gem.

Our little Lexi is ready to lighten your life and offer you her heart. Her only issue is that she is nervous if rushed by other dogs and needs confidence behind her lead. In her home she is a dream and offers loving friendship. She loves meeting people. She benefits from routine and companionship. Little Lexi is the sweetest little girl who will fit into the precious ''much loved'' and ''apple of her owner's eye'' slot.

Please visit Lexis thread on our forum: Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Lexi Terrier x DOB 06.04 Kingston Fostered to find out more about her and follow her progress.




If you are interested in re-homing please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.

For daily updates click our forum logo on our homepage and you will find the full range of dogs that are available for homing - Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Index

***PLEASE NOTE: We are a rescue finding dogs their forever homes. We usually ask for a minimum donation of £150 at the time of adoption, for each dog, to help us continue helping homeless dogs***.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Just wanted to update ... Lexi is still available for homing.

If you are interested in re-homing please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Lexi is doing very well within her foster. Belinda had a baby 5 weeks ago, Mason and Lexi has taken it exceedingly well. She is sharing attention and not reacting to baby cries. She has also been improving in her encounters with dogs. Lynne walked with them last Friday  so plenty of pics as they were well overdue !



















Doesnt she look fantastic! Lexi is still available for homing  could you offer her a forever home?

If you are interested in re-homing Lexi please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

I hope Lexi soon finds the forever home she deserves, she is gorgeous! :001_tt1:


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

This dog has found their forever home!


----------

